# Strikeforce champ Melendez fights Pat Healy Sep. 29, coach had wanted Penn or Pettis



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> trikeforce lightweight champion Gilbert Melendez (20-2 MMA, 10-1 SF) will fight at the organization's recently announced May 19 event.
> 
> Against whom? That's a good question.
> 
> ...


*MMAJunkie*

I really hope they let Penn go over there to challenge Melendez, i'm sure he'd take such a huge fight. Wouldn't make much sense to bring in Pettis just to take him back to the UFC eventually.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think Penn would have too much interest unfortunately.

And I think every UFC contender is going to avoid going to strikeforce at all costs. It's basically career purgatory at this point; even if you manage to be the champ.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pettis confirmed that the rumors are completely false and he is concentrating on his UFC career. Rightfully so imo.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm assuming it'll be another bout with Thompson. I doubt very much that we'll ever see UFC contenders 'move down' to SF. And let's be honest, it would certainly seem like a demotion to anyone vying for a UFC title. Not to knock SF, which I often watch, but it certainly seems like a 'feeder organization' to the UFC as of late.

Penn would be an interesting match-up, though as was said, I don't see him taking it. I think he was serious when he called it quits.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Who would willingly do this other than someone about to get cut?

Maybe Kenflo just to get a belt?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Maybe Kenflo just to get a belt?


HAH, that would be hilarious if he actually did..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty sure BJ's retired, don't know why people keep bringing his name up, the guy can only go for a round these days anyway. He's done.

Pettis should take it though, he'd gain a lot from beating the best Lightweight in the world, not that thief holding the UFC belt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion on Ben Henderson's 'controversial' win over Edgar said:


> not that thief holding the UFC belt.





TheLyotoLegion on Lyoto Machida's controversial win over Shogun said:


> the judges opinion means more than yours


:happy03:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice. Rep incoming


Canadian Psycho said:


> :happy03:


----------



## mmajuggalow (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to start a team


----------

